# Mods That Wont Post



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have added a few basic mods but as to not clutter the site with pix 
I added
1) Battery Disconnect
2) Easy Awning Setup
3) Stop Tow Chains From Dragging


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Noble


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I like those! That disconnect switch looks easier to plumb than a Perco, where'd you find it?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Scrib said:


> I like those! That disconnect switch looks easier to plumb than a Perco, where'd you find it?


Actually I got it at WalMart







Put it on like a regular terminal and just use a regular bolt with a nut to attach the neg wire. Unscrew the green knob to disconnect (it can be removed all together too.) And just make it tight to connect. I think it cost something like $2.67 here in Florida


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mods and photos NobleEagle








Hey! If the mini blind knob cutout counts as a mod, then I did another mod! Not easy to cut them evenly is it? Those blinds are so irritating that I don't really care cause they're going in the trash some day anyway








Still have to do the awning markings...that is really helpful when we are putting up the awning and I'm asking if it's even yet








Thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job









Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Why did they not post on the Outback site? There are thousands why not add a few more?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Why did they not post on the Outback site? There are thousands why not add a few more?


read the thread named Pictures...server is having problems


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Why did they not post on the Outback site? There are thousands why not add a few more?


read the thread named Pictures...server is having problems
[/quote]

I had not seen the other thread and as a moderator that was why I asked. I did a couple of tests and I have sent a note to Vern to look at it. Sometimes upgrades cause little set backs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice job, NobleEagle









I particularly like the tow chain mod. Great idea!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

The tow chain idea is great.








That will be my next mod.


----------

